# King Kong induced DP



## Chronoglider (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm a 28 year old healthy male. I've developed heavy DP/DR last Thursday due to smoking a synthetic cannabinoid called King Kong.

That thing isn't anything close to cannabis. It's more of a really strong dissociative and psychedelic.

While it went away almost completely today, the experience can be quite disturbing but if you've had King Kong and feel extremely disassociated, don't fight it. It'll go away. Stay hydrated and get some air, it'll help.

I even enjoyed it actually. I'm diagnosed with very high psychopathy so I'm immune to stress and anxiety. I was mostly curious through the disassociation, wondering if that's how life is and how everything is an illusion, etc. For brief moments I also experienced empathy, which was a plus. That was more than enough though, I don't think I'd want to live with emotions and anxiety and all those things. It feels awesome being confident and carefree 100% of the time.

Needless to say I tried it again last night. The disassociation was very powerful but I think I built a tolerance and no DR followed.

You'll be scared but you have this amazing place to talk. Don't panic, it's all temporary.


----------



## Chronoglider (Feb 8, 2014)

hightimer said:


> My advice is to stay away from things that make you dissociate, but I doubt you will listen to it or give it a second thought


Noted. I put this thread here in case someone has a nasty experience with King Kong too and don't find information on the web (there isn't any).

Also, I'm actually enjoying being back to reality completely. Gives you a new perspective on what matters.


----------

